# Future Nodak longest feather comp????????



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

Is there anyway to launch a fair and accurate longest feather comp for 2007? This is my idea, I will hand carve a pheasant tail feather, and have it framed and we can kick off the first annual Nodak Pheasant feather competition for 2007. Chris is this something that can be done? I will get the carved feather to you after I carve it, and you can award it to the winner at the end of the 2007 season. Can we keep it honest some how, how would we do this? Lets get some ideas together, we have the whole off season to get this worked on. Anyone interested?

Post up some ideas.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Wow VTgunner, that's a real nice offer! It'd be great to win something like that!

I don't know how to keep it completely fair off the top of my head....it seems like there will always be a way to "cheat" a competition such as this....we could only hope an honest person would win!

In the spirit of the hunt, and the Great State of ND, my only suggestions would be to stipulate that the rooster be a wild bird, harvested in North Dakota after the 2007 opener. One more thing...I'd suggest the bird must not have been harvested on pay to hunt land. State, Federal and private land would be OK, no guides or extra fees to hunt other than a license.

I'd also say the feather would have to be pulled out of the bird and the whole tape measure be shown in the photo for proof.

OR

Maybe collection sites could be arranged throughout portions of the state? Chris (or designee) in Bismarck, someone in Fargo, GF, DL etc....that representative could be the person who "officially" measures and documents the information?

Now to figure out where I can find that long tailed bird....hmmmmm!! I haven't gotten a real long tail yet....that isn't likely to change in 2007 for me....but I'm willing to give it a shot 8)


----------



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

I agree with your thoughts, maybe a dated photo, and I would be all up for Wild North Dakota bird only. Off course it would be tough to keep this honest but oh well its all about the fun.

I am suprised that someone else hasn't said much to this point, come on guys lets hear it.

I just want to give something back to the Nodak guys on this site, I hope to be one of you guys in the near future. :beer:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

A wonderfully generous offer! But I have to echo your question; how could it be kept honest? Most contests require the bird to be brought in whole, and the tail feather removed at the contest headquarters. I just can't see that happening on a statewide basis. Sorry to be a downer, Burl


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

A contest would be cool but other than doing it via posted photo, there is no realistic way to do it. The state is TOO vast to implement collection stations. It would pretty much have to be posted photo of PULLED feather laying on tape measure. You could also say that a photo of the actual bird laying next to the days newspaper (front page of a ND paper) must accompany the tail photo. This way you could (somewhat) judge the legitiamcy of the bird. Perhaps a shot of the spurs as well so we know the bird in the photo isnt a yearling and the tail didnt come from grandpas bird shot back in the 50s. I dont think thats too difficult for folks to do if they seriously want to win the prize. Nodak birds only.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

mail it in one entry per person. Set a date and give us an address. If you want the feather back send prepaid shipping for return.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

The USPS will destroy a tail feather in the mail unless you have some indestructable long tube to pack it in...plus how are you gonna prove this tail didnt come from a bird shot years ago or a bird shot in another state? At least with photos you can require a few extra control measures (as listed above). Very easy for people to take 3 or 4 digital photos to somewhat verify legitimacy. If youre proud enough of your harvest and interested enough in winning this prize I dont think its asking too much of someone to do this.


----------

